

Android Tops U.S. Smartphone Buys, Windows Phone Still Struggling - SlipperySlope
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2407103,00.asp

======
SlipperySlope
The takeaway ...

"Microsoft is still struggling to make a dent in the mobile market. Its aging
Windows Mobile platform actually outpaced the newer Windows Phone at 3 percent
vs. 1.3 percent, Nielsen found. Despite Microsoft's close ties to Nokia,
meanwhile, most Windows Phone users are using Samsung or HTC devices, both
capturing 0.5 percent to Nokia's 0.3 percent."

On Amazon, you can buy a 2 year service contract for a Lumia phone and it
costs just a penny for the phone. Are they actually dumping excess inventory?

